

Unix compliant arg parser for Node.js (https://github.com/bucaran/parsec) - bucaran

Long time `minimist` user here. Leanest and simplest of the pack at just 200 LOC with _no_ dependencies by the legendary substack.<p>Unfortunately the documentation is scarce, it has a growing number of unresolved issues and it simply does <i>not</i> adhere to the [UNIX utility conventions](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pubs.opengroup.org&#x2F;onlinepubs&#x2F;7908799&#x2F;xbd&#x2F;utilconv.html) very well (see [here](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;substack&#x2F;minimist&#x2F;issues&#x2F;50)).<p>Parsec is only <i></i>50<i></i> LOC and the API is simpler, and still no dependencies!<p>## Features<p>+ Well documented
+ Based in → [UNIX Utility Conventions](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pubs.opengroup.org&#x2F;onlinepubs&#x2F;7908799&#x2F;xbd&#x2F;utilconv.html)
+ Custom aliases
+ Default shorthands
+ Default values &#x2F; types
+ Handle --no-* options
+ Handle unknown options
======
bucaran
Link: [https://github.com/bucaran/parsec](https://github.com/bucaran/parsec)

Long time `minimist` user here. Leanest and simplest of the pack at just 200
LOC with _no_ dependencies by the legendary substack.

Unfortunately the documentation is scarce, it has a growing number of
unresolved issues →
[https://github.com/substack/minimist/issues/50](https://github.com/substack/minimist/issues/50).

Parsec is only 50 LOC and the API is simpler, and still no dependencies!

Features

\+ Well documented + Based in → [UNIX Utility
Conventions]([http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/7908799/xbd/utilconv.ht...](http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/7908799/xbd/utilconv.html))

\+ Custom aliases + Default shorthands

\+ Default values / types + Handle --no-* options

\+ Handle unknown options

